# What's the difference between a golden and an apricot?



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello folks

As some of you are aware we've been looking for a cockerpoo for a long time now. We really love the apricots and creams, not really worried about if it's a show or working, but needs to be miniature not toy. Boy or girl. And we would like it to be ready to leave mum mid to late June. I've contacted loads of breeders, I've found two....one we were ready to put down a deposit but it turns out they don't do the DNA testing, now ive heard mixed views about this anyway so would like to know is this a must? The other breeder does do the testing but only has goldens, I don't think I've seen a golden before and hadn't considered it...does anyone have any pics so I can try to make a decision! 

Sorry for the long winded autobiography! Thanks in advance for your help!

Your advice is 100% required!

Sam x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

There isnt alot of differens between gold and apricot as most will end up turning blond as they get older so the end result will be fairly similer. my gypsy was apricot/gold when we got and after her first hair cut was blond she isnt cream or white. when she is in need of a bath she looks darker ans a little golden but after the bath she is like a platenum blond very bright but still not a propper white. 

the colour of puppy you buy isnt always the colour it will stay. check out the thread on cockapoos fadeing as they get older.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

There are different names for the same colours. Does the breeder have a website, they may have a phot gallery of previous litters. Have the pups been born? Ask them to send you a photo.
Although many people know what colour they want, they often change their minds when they meet the pups and one of th pups "chooses" them!
I would strongly urge you to buy a pup from a breeder who has DNA health tests done, not sure where you have heard mixed views, have a look on CCGB link on my signature for more info.
Good luck with your search


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I can only re-emphasise what has been said  The colours are the same but PLEASE do go to a breeder that DNA tests one of the breeding dogs for PRA. This is the minimum standard of health testing that should be considered but preferably other tests should be done.  There is a full list of health tests in the link below that should be considered although it is rare to find a breeder that does all of them! You will love your puppy whatever colour it is! 

Health Tests. 

Good luck with you search.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you for your quick replies! I agree with both points made, that i'll love it whatever colour! and the testing! This is what ive heard regarding testing and please this is not my opinion ...Ive heard that because they are f1, they are unlikely to get the problems from either breed, to do with hibrid vigour? and that if you were breeding purebreeds it would then come into place. 

The thing is its been easy to find breeders that do test, im surprised why some dont test as it doesnt cost alot. Ill check out the gb site and read up!

sam


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

This is a good place to look at all the colours & how they change.

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/

My Dexter is described as red, but I think he will pale out a bit. You can see pictures of him here http://www.flickr.com/photos/designsbyisis/

I would certainly take on board what everyone says here about testing. At the end of the day, you cannot guarantee the colour progression yet health is the most important.

Good luck


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Thank you for your quick replies! I agree with both points made, that i'll love it whatever colour! and the testing! This is what ive heard regarding testing and please this is not my opinion ...Ive heard that because they are f1, they are unlikely to get the problems from either breed, to do with hibrid vigour? and that if you were breeding purebreeds it would then come into place.
> 
> The thing is its been easy to find breeders that do test, im surprised why some dont test as it doesnt cost alot. Ill check out the gb site and read up!
> 
> sam


Sam, I suspect that information has come from a breeder who has their own reasons for not wanting to test......


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

As others have said health testing is far more important than colour and personally I would run a mile from any breeder saying health testing is not necessary due to hybrid vigour ....

Statistically crossbreeds may be healthier than pure breeds if you start with similarly health tested dogs - take away the testing and you have a lottery with the future pups health at stake. F1 crosses can indeed suffer health problems as my girl does with her luxating patella which is almost certainly an inherited condition.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Just had an email back from a breeder, they have an apricot boy and they DNA test so just when I thought my luck was up!.........just waiting for more answers to a few questions I had....but I think this could be it!  

Tried joining the cpclub, got my number but where do I do the registration for username can't see a link or login button anywhere? Could someone help me please with a link to the right page? Thanks! 

Sam x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Thanks everyone! Just had an email back from a breeder, they have an apricot boy and they DNA test so just when I thought my luck was up!.........just waiting for more answers to a few questions I had....but I think this could be it!
> 
> Tried joining the cpclub, got my number but where do I do the registration for username can't see a link or login button anywhere? Could someone help me please with a link to the right page? Thanks!
> 
> Sam x


CCGB Sam? Just go in to website and put in password on protected pages when prompted - pm me if you have any further problems and I will get one of the techie peeps to help


----------

